# Galloping By to Say Hi!



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum! It's awesome that you play two instruments.... and SING. Not that I'm jealous or anything, nope, lol...

-ehem- By the way, it's -cough- mandatory -cough cough- on this forum to share pictures of your lovely ponies. Jussayin.... well, maybe I lied, not mandatory, but we do love them...!


----------



## BarrelsandJumps (Jul 31, 2012)

I'll put up some pictures once Flickr loads


----------



## BarrelsandJumps (Jul 31, 2012)

Little Bit - Little Bit | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Cherokee - Cherokee | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Sadly, you can't see Cherokee's belly spot :/


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Awe, that grumpy face on Little Bit... too cute! Lol. He looks like a fast little guy.


----------



## BarrelsandJumps (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol yea, she's a sports car of a horse. She was thrilled that I interrupted her sleep for a photoshoot


----------



## Equbook (Jul 13, 2012)

Welcome!!!

That's great, I also have to horses  well and I love your sentence at the end^^


----------

